# new rule changes as we speak for fca



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

was e-mailing back and forth with jude at the fca there are some new rule changes being made by the 15th of this month so make sure to check out fca web site.... and clubs should be aware of these as well ....:darkbeer:


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

now what?

Does it have to do with 3D & switching classes?


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

is it in regards to the Hunter class equiptment? I hear they might make it so you can use blazers.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*check out fca*

guys there is a section on the fca site you can check out changes are even highlighted in yellow not sure as to your class needs but are trying to match the international archery rules used throughout the world such things as tip weights etc etc ... rules in my case are not right as to tuning your arrows minimum 125 grain screw in points who shoots 125 grain points these are out of date to the new arrow specs... just for example...


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Man, I asked this question a few months ago when I was fletching up a Doz arrows!

Now if they change it I may have to re-fletch them!

Bummer.....


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*where to find out*

go to fca pan down on left to by weekly news then rule changes then when boxes show up go to far right where it says 2009 then open up... and read down .... have fun good reading.....:darkbeer:


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Even if the FCA change rules, does that mean the OAA automatically adopts them for this year or wait until next year?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*?????????????*

good question ?????????


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*?????*

ttt


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

maybe try posting this on the FCA forum at the bowzone?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*Att russ*

Maybe you could do this as it took all I had just to remember where I had read it in the by weekly news seems like a bit of a odd spot for such a hot topic ... maybe fca should send out this stuff too all its members as we supplied or could supply a e-mail address thanks... seems only the executive have a say in the rulings I have tried to sort out my problem but to no avail yet have to contact some vp for my input it seems .. I think they should allow members to have a say with a good explanation why or why not to make the change...I was told in my category this is for the international 3-d championships which are in italy... I can see it now in canada NONE OF THE CLUBS WILL ENFORCE SUCH RULES my opinion only...


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

nah Classic, just Ontario won't follow the rules.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

the rules for 3-D are that of the FCA with a few additions, if there is rule changes in the fca it will be automatic in the OAA


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

thunderbolt said:


> Even if the FCA change rules, does that mean the OAA automatically adopts them for this year or wait until next year?


The OAA Board of Directors can vote to adopt the FCA's changes at a meeting. I'll review the new rules and if there's anything that needs to be adopted right away I'll push it through for the summer, otherwise it won't happen until September. If these changes had been a month earlier they would have been adopted.

There are a few changes that have been approved and need to go into the current OAA rule book. I'm hoping to have those changes done in the next week.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Going by Sean's post and Captain T, which is it? FCA 3D rules adopted automatically or need to be voted in?


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Sean McKenty said:


> the rules for 3-D are that of the FCA with a few additions, if there is rule changes in the fca it will be automatic in the OAA


I'm pretty sure that's how we've been doing it with Alberta Bowhunters Association. It just makes it simpler for archers and unifies the rules across the board.


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

Are the rules listed in yellow proposed changes or are they changes?
Mainly concerned with the wording for BHO class.
CaptainT what changes is the OAA bringing in. Are you considering 
the rule changes for BHO?
If these are changes to the rules it would have been nice to know
this before ordering arrows and bows

Brian


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

btmckay said:


> Are the rules listed in yellow proposed changes or are they changes?
> Mainly concerned with the wording for BHO class.
> CaptainT what changes is the OAA bringing in. Are you considering
> the rule changes for BHO?
> ...



what is bugging you about the BHO?


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

Correct me if I'm wrong the way the rules read on the 
FCA web page. If you compete in BHO you can only be
pulling 60lbs and use 23 series arrows.
Am I reading this wrong or were these rules always 
in place :dontknow:
Brian


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

btmckay said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong the way the rules read on the
> FCA web page. If you compete in BHO you can only be
> pulling 60lbs and use 23 series arrows.
> Am I reading this wrong or were these rules always
> ...


only if you are shooting the Fita 3d's, nit our regual nationals or local shoots


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

Thanks Reed for clarifying that for me. Had me worried since I shot
bigger arrows than 23 series.
Call me stupid but what is fita 3D:embara:
Brian


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*Not so*

These rules will be fca rules for the better part for all tourneys according to whom I spoke to at the fca these will be for national provincial and local tournys as well as explained to me.. this will be the new format....


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Brian,

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=799113

Funny...I was thinking the same thing before I fletched my Fatboys for this year......


J.


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Brian, apparently the fine international governing body for target archery has decided to wade into the fray of competing for 3D attendance, and since FITA is apparently more legitimate that the IBO, the FCA is allowing us to compete for the privilege of representing Canada at the FITA 3D World Championships. Now, as an aside, was there anyone representing Canada at the IBO's last year? There's no change this year in the BHO class other than wording about the sight, from specifying movable to allowing any sight. It just notes that the BHO class is similar to the FITA Compound class. I haven't checked FITA rules, but I don't think thay have an equipment category for the knuckle dragging crowd that shoots over 60 lbs, so that may continue to be the distinction between the two. My concern is that with FITA's entry into 3D we may see the imposition of a bunch of target rules on to 3D rules in the near future. Oh well... I was getting tired of scuffed knuckles anyways...


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Baldini said:


> Brian, apparently the fine international governing body for target archery has decided to wade into the fray of competing for 3D attendance, and since FITA is apparently more legitimate that the IBO, the FCA is allowing us to compete for the privilege of representing Canada at the FITA 3D World Championships. Now, as an aside, was there anyone representing Canada at the IBO's last year? There's no change this year in the BHO class other than wording about the sight, from specifying movable to allowing any sight. It just notes that the BHO class is similar to the FITA Compound class. I haven't checked FITA rules, but I don't think thay have an equipment category for the knuckle dragging crowd that shoots over 60 lbs, so that may continue to be the distinction between the two. My concern is that with FITA's entry into 3D we may see the imposition of a bunch of target rules on to 3D rules in the near future. Oh well... I was getting tired of scuffed knuckles anyways...


not sure if fita has changed any of there 3d rules, but IBO helped them write them originaly


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

Other thing in those rules they say no electronic devices 
allowed. Would an LP pro light be considered an electronic 
device? Curious minds want to know
Brian


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

btmckay said:


> Thanks Reed for clarifying that for me. Had me worried since I shot
> bigger arrows than 23 series.
> Call me stupid but what is fita 3D:embara:
> Brian


FITA (rules) 3D is where you end up in places close to like say Prague and you're shooting @ targets the size of your boot @ 45 yds. (not kidding about the target size) The one team that did go was made up mostly of Albertans the last time they held their version of the world champeeenships


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

thunderbolt said:


> Going by Sean's post and Captain T, which is it? FCA 3D rules adopted automatically or need to be voted in?


The OAA bylaw 15 B iii (for rule changes) is stated as follows:

_If the amendment or appeal is to adopt a rule that the National (FCA) sport governing body has accepted, then it may be adopted without resolution passed by a majority of the voting members at a general meeting providing that it receives a majority approval by the board of directors of the OAA._


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

WE had way more people from Canada at he IBO worlds last year. it will take fita ten years to get the numbers that went cause its limited to people who have to go through some dumb ranking system. so the travel that is required just to qualify is crazy and not to mention expensive. The IBO has more people in one class than FITA has in the whole tournament!

So we send 4 or 5 people who probably are only going because the qualifiying shoots were all in there area or they are independenly wealthy. 

For the most part the really talented archers are left behind, just leave the rules alone who cares about a tournament that a handfull of people will ever attend. find a better way to send the archers who will be competitve or better yet send some archers to the IBO worlds as well then everyone is happy.

Sorry if this offends anyone its just my opinion, don't make me block the Gardner:darkbeer:


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Bow bandit said:


> WE had way more people from Canada at he IBO worlds last year. it will take fita ten years to get the numbers that went cause its limited to people who have to go through some dumb ranking system. so the travel that is required just to qualify is crazy and not to mention expensive. The IBO has more people in one class than FITA has in the whole tournament!
> 
> So we send 4 or 5 people who probably are only going because the qualifiying shoots were all in there area or they are independenly wealthy.
> 
> ...



Have you ever thought of it as a trip of a lifetime? The IBO championship is flawed in that it's never hosted outside of the US. Has it ever occurred to anyone that coming from other parts of the world to the US is prohibitively expensive too?

You'll have to wait for the Tamils' to finish, then we'll let ya have that spot on the Gardner! Maybe


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Hmmmmmmm... Hey.... we could always take care of two birds with one stone. We could host a Tamil World 3D Championship on the Gardner...


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Brian, the definition of electric vs electronic is a little fuzzy. Technically, a light bulb with a filament is considered electric, an LED is considered electronic even if the purpose of both is to light up your pin. Sean is probably best able to provide a definitive answer here.


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Phoned the FCA office this morning to try and find out about proposed changes.Can't seem to get info from there site working for me.
Left message and my phone number and was called back.
Talked with the new execitive director Scott Ogilvie,seems like a nice fellow.
When i asked what proposes were up for change and witch categorys were affected, he redirected me back to web site.
During our conversation i was told he is not an archer and knows nothing about archery.I then asked how he got the job and was told he had other qualifications and left it at that.Nice guy or not does this seem odd ?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*crk heres why*

scott replaced Kathy miller if my memory serves me right... They had another person hired and was trained by kathy for a period of 1-2 weeks... seems the lady bailed 2 days before she was to take over kathys job... NOW REMEMBER KATHY IS ONE OF THE MOST DEVOTED PEOPLE WHEN IT COMES TO ARCHERY... so the fca had to hire some one... not a negative against Scott as he has helped me with a few problems and has been very successful at getting answers... Kathy was one of these persons whom did her job and three other peoples jobs as well... THIS IS A PERSON WHO WILL BE VERY HARD TO REPLACE... There will be some growing pains here in the office in Ottawa for sure... Kathy is still trying to distance herself but I think she has a direct trouble line still to the office... I find that it seems the fca is a bit slow to react... I personally have problems with the new rulings, and have had no satisfaction in being heard or responded to. My opinions are maybe the rulings could and should become more public and be voted upon by the masses as we are the 3-d shooters that support and are the membership in question... I did send a e-mail to the international vp and have had no response as of yet and I even offered to go to the meeting if there was one to make a presentation ..again no response...


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey Russ, I never said it would not be a great trip but you may as well spend the money it would cost just to qualify for this and go sit somwhere nice on the beach.

Last year when 3D worlds where in Hungary I had a friend here who happend to be travelling there during the event and wanted take his bow and represent for us there. he called the FCA and they told him no he could not because he did not meet the requirements for the team. now thats a shame considering it was not going to cost the FCA a cent for him to go and he probably would have posted a great score.

I also do not recall the FITA worlds ever being hosted here so where is the flaw? believe me if you want a challenge go shoot the IBO worlds the competition is second to none.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

they held the FITA world target in Victoria about 11 years ago. TSN did a not bad job covering the event.

much like nats here you have to want ot hold it and apply


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

btmckay said:


> Other thing in those rules they say no electronic devices
> allowed. Would an LP pro light be considered an electronic
> device? Curious minds want to know
> Brian


well my shooting partner shot last years 3d nats with the specitaly version and mad it through the equip check adn the trurny with no problems.


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

Thanks Reed
Thats what I need to know if I show up at the Nationals
with Victory XRinger arrows and an LP pro light I won't 
be disqualified.
Brian


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Bow bandit said:


> Hey Russ, I never said it would not be a great trip but you may as well spend the money it would cost just to qualify for this and go sit somwhere nice on the beach.
> 
> Last year when 3D worlds where in Hungary I had a friend here who happend to be travelling there during the event and wanted take his bow and represent for us there. he called the FCA and they told him no he could not because he did not meet the requirements for the team. now thats a shame considering it was not going to cost the FCA a cent for him to go and he probably would have posted a great score.
> 
> I also do not recall the FITA worlds ever being hosted here so where is the flaw? believe me if you want a challenge go shoot the IBO worlds the competition is second to none.



Instead of complaining why not find out what it takes to host a ranking shoot?

BTW, one Canadian did have high score for one of the days.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*requirements*

I have copy of requirements you guys with the compounds have to shoot 90% plus for six sanctioned tournys just to qualify ... if memeory serve me right....


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

btmckay said:


> Thanks Reed
> Thats what I need to know if I show up at the Nationals
> with Victory XRinger arrows and an LP pro light I won't
> be disqualified.
> Brian


dont know if you would get DQ'ed or not, the each judge seems to read there own diffinitions into the rules it seems

best bet would be to send a question to the FCA 3d chair and ask if they could get a answer on the LP light


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

I should hope someone would with ten people in your class. It takes more than one ranking event to qualifiy to go. So I hold ranking event in my back yard how is that fair to the people in the west that now have to travel here and then some other international event. There has to be a better way to choose the team, Such as a shooting resume, experience is always good.

All I am saying is if we are sending a few people to FITA worlds which really has no real following because it is limited to the few, why could we not send a few to the IBO worlds which has a huge following.

Believe me I looked at what it would take for me to attend the Fita worlds now there is a little funding, It would cost me thousands to travel to the events I need qualify just to have a chance to get on the team.

And this is not coming from left field I have shoot a little 3D in my time.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Bow bandit said:


> I should hope someone would with ten people in your class. It takes more than one ranking event to qualifiy to go. So I hold ranking event in my back yard how is that fair to the people in the west that now have to travel here and then some other international event. There has to be a better way to choose the team, Such as a shooting resume, experience is always good.
> 
> All I am saying is if we are sending a few people to FITA worlds which really has no real following because it is limited to the few, why could we not send a few to the IBO worlds which has a huge following.
> 
> ...



for that matter why not send them to the ASA Classic, it is just as much a "World cmapionship" as the IBO worlds


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Ok, lots of misunderstanding on here. Hopefully I can clarify a few things:

There is no change to the "Open" class at FCA events. The comment about "FITA 3D Compound" and its rules is so that archers who wish to compete at the FITA 3-D Worlds know the rules that they will compete under. There is no proposal to enact that rule for any archery event in Canada. You can shoot whatever sight, whatever weight, etc you wish, same as always. 
This motion was brough about by the need to set criteria to select from archers who wish to attend a FITA World 3-D event. A ranking proposal was established by the 3-D committee, and there were a number of clarifications made in order to ensure that archers who wished to attend the FITA world 3-D knew the rules in advance.
Here is the part of the rulebook that some refer to:
Bowhunter Open - BHO(m/f) or BHO(m) & BHO(f)
1. A compound, recurve or longbow may be used.
2. Any type of release aid, glove, finger tab or bare fingers may be used.
3. Any type of sight may be used.
[Note: The FITA 3D “Compound” equipment class is similar to the FCA BHO class except that FITA has a 60 lb. maximum draw weight, overdraws are restricted to 6cm, arrow diameter is restricted to 9.3mm (9.4mm point) and arrows must bear the shooters initials, no electric or electronic devices are allowed, and multiple sight pins are not allowed.]

The change to allow any vanes in hunter class was due to the overwhelming number of archers who use this style of vane for hunting/shooting. The IBO has made this change as well.

Regarding the qualifications needed to make the FCA National 3-D Team, the document can be found here:http://www.fca.ca/ex/2009/093dworldscriteria.htm
The requirements to qualify arent at all overwhelming, and are not hard to meet. You need to shoot 4 local events, your Provincials, and the Nationals. Keep in mind that this is criteria to qualify for a National Team. 

All these rule changes were brought forward by the FCA 3-D committee made up of representatives from every Province. It is what the people who are chosen by your PSO feel is best for archery in Canada. The FCA cant survey every member. If you cant be bothered to check the website, read the info email, then please dont complain that you werent asked. If you feel passionatly that you have been wronged by these changes, the contact info for all members of the FCA board and its committees are availible on the FCA website.


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

crk said:


> Phoned the FCA office this morning to try and find out about proposed changes.Can't seem to get info from there site working for me.
> Left message and my phone number and was called back.
> Talked with the new execitive director Scott Ogilvie,seems like a nice fellow.
> When i asked what proposes were up for change and witch categorys were affected, he redirected me back to web site.
> During our conversation i was told he is not an archer and knows nothing about archery.I then asked how he got the job and was told he had other qualifications and left it at that.Nice guy or not does this seem odd ?


Scott is a higly qualified, experienced sport administrator. We werent looking at hiring an archer(Also of note, none applied). 
We were hiring someone to run the day to day affairs of the FCA. To deal with Sport Canada grant applications, budgets, coordination, organisational management, etc. These are the most important skills required of an Executive director of a National Sport organisation.
The FCA has members of its executive and committees that are availible to answer all questions specific to their portfolio. I ackknowledge that our website isnt as pretty as some, but all the information is there within a couple clicks.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Xs24-7 said:


> Scott is a higly qualified, experienced sport administrator. We werent looking at hiring an archer(Also of note, none applied).
> We were hiring someone to run the day to day affairs of the FCA. To deal with Sport Canada grant applications, budgets, coordination, organisational management, etc. These are the most important skills required of an Executive director of a National Sport organisation.
> The FCA has members of its executive and committees that are availible to answer all questions specific to their portfolio. I ackknowledge that our website isnt as pretty as some, but all the information is there within a couple clicks.


Plus all we have to do is take him to a few shoots and I'm sure we'll get him hooked anyway  :lol:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*ATT x24*

X24 If you notice I did start this thread and in a constructive way.... I mentioned the rule changes coming about where in bi -weekly news... I personally think it could of been flagged a bit more noticeable area like in the centre section in red ... also I shoot in the trad category and was advised that these rules will pertain to all upcoming canadian events am I wrong in thinking this... I also e-mailed the fca vp and still have not received an answer yet... I see that you did take notice though of the vane selection for one of the classes because of the numbers of shooters involved... that means the masses have spoken and where heard... Please advise all of us here and now in layman simple terms cut and dry... will these rules be for ALL canadian fca and oaa shoots if incorporated from now on a clear answer has not been given... Why does the trad category have a weight limitation pertaining to arrow tip weight as each and every one of us is trying to tune our arrows to the weight of bow draw length and poundage shot.. 125 grains tips on a 36 lb bow will be a great disadvantage compared to some one shooting 55lbs at 28 inches... why not 5 grains per pound just like the compounds PLEASE DON`T TAKE THIS AS A PERSONAL ATTACK I`m just a bit frustrated at the time element here for answers, and I offered my time and personal expense to go to the meeting I think TODAY but no one again answered me or contacted me... As stated before I`m glad we have someone in the office , Scotts ok by me, He has helped me before and doe a good job of it..


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Firstly, clubs can choose to follow whatever rules they choose. The only event that mandates FCA rules is the Nationals. Clubs are not obliged to offer all classes.
The only mention of arrow restrictions in reference to a "trad" class is on the new "Instinctive" class. This class is a new class and does not affect archers who choose to shoot in a different class. It is simply recognizing a class that is recognized by Fita, and follows their rules. 
I can't speak to why an email to a VP was not answered. I go through mine several times a day...right now I am in the toilet aisle at a Home Depot...how's that for service ;-)


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*trad class*

actually the new instinctive class is the trad class persay to offset the ru class, recurve unaided which allows flipper rest and plunger and stab face walking... the instinctive class is the trad class, off shelf no string walking etc etc except in the fita 3-d I can use a STICK ON REST NO PLUNGER... AGAIN MY CONCERN WAS THE ARROW DESIGNATION all fca and oaa rules for trad state any arrow any point any feather or vane combination as long as all arrows are same kind weight colour ... and I do commend you on your quick response... was the meeting today to vote on these changes as listed in the fca web site deadline???? Sometime life is in the cr-per... lol lol lol


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

*ruling*

I would sooner shoot a fun round, not worry about what rules what, try to get more people into the sport of archery, instead of getting a $2 pin and maybe just maybe a couple of pops after with my archery buddies thats just me


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

russ said:


> FITA (rules) 3D is where you end up in places close to like say Prague and you're shooting @ targets the size of your boot @ 45 yds. (not kidding about the target size) The one team that did go was made up mostly of Albertans the last time they held their version of the world champeeenships


Ya in 07 ..Dennis and Jude Hooey went , so Did Cody Draper and a couple others that I dont have the pleasure of Knowing personally ...
In Sopran Hungary If I recalled right 

shortly after that ... Cody and his Father-inlaw came through PG to go fishing on the coast and satyed .. Cody showed me some pictures and the 3D targets that we shoot here are huge in comparison ... 

After looking into the Fita 3D championships ... I think I like their rules and targets better ... by following them it will only make me a better shooter IMHO


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

Xs24-7 said:


> right now I am in the toilet aisle at a Home Depot...how's that for service ;-)


Bless you Blackberry :darkbeer:


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Reed said:


> for that matter why not send them to the ASA Classic, it is just as much a "World cmapionship" as the IBO worlds


sounds great I vote for that too :elf_moon: thanks for supporting my idea.:clap::clap::clap::tomato:


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Bow bandit said:


> sounds great I vote for that too :elf_moon: thanks for supporting my idea.:clap::clap::clap::tomato:


see you missed the point, neither are "world championships" At least ASA gets that and dont call it that.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Xs24-7 said:


> Firstly, clubs can choose to follow whatever rules they choose.


And in my opinion that thinking is a bit flawed. The whole purpose of clubs adopting a higher associations rules is to avoid the BS that goes on at the hillbilly clubs that figure they have to punish archers for owning a 28" doinker. If the hillbillies don't want to compete against the "open" class there's a group for them too. There shouldn't be, but there is. 

I'm gonna plug my ears and unsubscribe from this thread now


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

So...what's the end result in OAA.......Hunter calss is still 4" or are we down to 2" for Vanes?

I just got another Doz and I'd like to get them fletched up.....


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

JDoupe said:


> So...what's the end result in OAA.......Hunter calss is still 4" or are we down to 2" for Vanes?
> 
> I just got another Doz and I'd like to get them fletched up.....


The OAA will not be changing any equipment rules for this year. I'll try to get a document with this summers changes posted on the OAA site today.


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

*Fita 3d?*

I am starting to get the idea that the bigger question is "where is 3D going in Ontario"
For me it is going towards the U.S.A. more and more.

How are we going to make a run at FITA qualification when we can't even get our local clubs to host a decent shoot. Remember Pioneer, Wolf's Den, Barrie. All retired from 3D tournaments. Even my own club doesn't host 3D anymore and they have Many FITA events.

I would love to see the indoor nationals here but who will host it. I would love to see an Ontario 3D team put together but there seems to be little interest in that. Why we are so far behind the other provinces on this one is beyond me... I would love to see some IBO qualifiers in the GTA but no luck with that. We can't even seem to have success with the Reinhart series. We had one great turnout and then Gone like so many before.

What we do have is access to the IBO triple crown and the worlds and yes they are international because qualifiers are held around the world and I meet those people at the IBO worlds. The IBO shoots the same targets at the same distances with the same gear. In MY opinion I think we should keep it simple and stick with the rules we just adopted. 

Lets focus on getting 3D in Ontario strong and healthy. Pick one direction that the majority agree with (on-line vote maybe) and stick with it. Maybe then we can get All the clubs back to hosting events and every archer will know the rules when they pull into the parking lot.

cheers
Dave


----------

